# Usp9c



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just picked up a used usp9c. Have wanted a usp since I was 15 playing COD and simply couldn't resist this old v1. Trying to decide how to give it a wake up. Either going to redo the factory white lettering or ceracote it. Anyone who has any ideas/advice/experience/pics to share would be appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned like 10 or 11 Hks over the years. The P2000 in 9mm is my all time favorite HK, though (also, my carry gun for almost 6 years).

Curious to see what ya think of the 9mm USPc when you shoot it.

I shot that gun low... When I had one... I swore the sights were off because it always shot low... But I finally benched it at the 3rd range trip, and I saw it was me. Somehow, on the 9mm USPc, I pull the gun down when I pull the trigger. 

It took me about 800 rounds to stop doing that. I eventually fund a way... Strangely enough, I did not have this issue on the 45 ACP HK USPc... 

And, I do not get it on the P2000 either. The USPc 9mm and P2000 are close to being the same gun.

For whatever reason, I only had that problem on that 1 HK...


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

That would make sense switching from a heavy gun to a light gun or vice versa. It's no small thing to switch from a metal gun to a polymer frame especially once you get to a high round count and start to get eye/muscle fatigue. Thats actually high on my list of possibilities for the vp9 I just got. As far as only having a problem with one usp, would assume it would happen with all of them. However, if there is one thing I've learned it's that sometimes it's just a bitch to shoot some guns for some people. If that's your only gun(haha! owning 1 gun is a ridiculous thought for us!), it's time to sell it. If not, enjoy the process of learning a new gun and be happy. This is kinda why I'm getting into hks. I went so far into 92s for so long that, even though I still LOVE them, I have to admit that I'm getting bored with them. Human nature- even if your ideal woman drops out of the sky and treats you perfectly, you will eventually get a little bored and other women will start turning your head. There is no substitute for new.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned like 10 or 11 Hks over the years. The P2000 in 9mm is my all time favorite HK, though (also, my carry gun for almost 6 years).
> 
> Curious to see what ya think of the 9mm USPc when you shoot it.
> 
> ...


I have yet to shoot a p2000. I haven't read enough to understand what purpose it serves next to the rest of their lineup. I fired a usp9 expert and I will say that it made me feel like John Wick. Not that he used that gun but it boosted my confidence because it was so easy to hit targets with. Man, it was sweet! I'm about to go down the rabbit hole on hks and my wallet is shrieking in horror. My wife has yet to catch on to what's happening and I'm trying to keep it that way. All kidding aside, I'm blessed to have a wife that let's me indulge my one hobby(obsession?) without grief as long as the bills are paid and the fridge is full. As soon as I can get her a gun that she likes to shoot, the war will be won. I'm hoping this vp9 will be the one that does it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Make sure you post up some pictures of the HK, when your all done with it.


----------

